# Lost with my TRT



## MARTRT (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey guys, long story here but ill try to make it short:

Age 18 I had testicular cancer. 1 testicle removed from surgery cancer gone. Suffered from symptoms of low T about a a year later talked to my doctor. My total testosterone came out to be 320 (at the lower range but not "clinicaly low")  but my doctor was concerned since I was about 20 years old at the time with that low of T, sent me to an endo who put me on TRT because my hypothalamus (LH & FSH) were very high. 

I got put on 75mg test every week and was tested the day after and before my shot

Day after my shot (highest testosterone level) I was at 490 
Day before my shot (lowest testosterone level) I was at 230

How i felt; good 1-3 days after my shot. but after that i felt like shit! 

I also showed signs of gynecomastia. Estradiol test showed I had 38 pg/mL (also within the "normal range" but pushing the upper limit. but 2 of my doctors confirmed I have gyno) 

I called my doctor after these results and even though I told her I feel like shit after day 3 of my shot and am really concerned about my gyno, she "does not know what to do". 

I asked her about aromatase inhibitors, and she said she has never heard of any doctor prescribing these and refuses to even think about giving me a script. 

my question is.. wtf do I do? I do not feel happy with this dosage given, and my doctor seems to just be worried im going to abuse these drugs.. I just want to feel better and not have moobs..


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 21, 2015)

Find a new doc or go to a specialty clinic I would suggest. If you doc ha no clue about AI's then they probably aren't the best to be listening to. My $0.02.


----------



## MARTRT (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the response. This is unfortunately my second endocrinologist I have seen and neither have known anything about AI... 

What exactly is a specialty clinic though?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 21, 2015)

You can go to PubMed and Medline and print out all the various studies on gyno, AIs, SERM's, etc. 

How did your doctors come to the conclusion it was gyno? Mammogram, by feel, etc? 

If it were me I would up the test dose slightly as TRT is about treating symptoms not solely numbers.


----------



## MARTRT (Oct 21, 2015)

I did do that and I offered to send her studies I found, but she gave me a bullshit answer of there are not enough studies to make it amount to a significance and no one she has met in her practice has used AI as a prescription before? 

Both doctors just did by feel. I am about 10-12% bodyfat and my nipples are very puffy. 
I asked for a mammogram to monitor it (see if it gets any worse) and they told me no. 

I get the feeling that since I am only 22 years old, my doctor does not want to treat me. She admitted to me she has never heard of a 22 year old being on TRT, and all her patients are 50 years and older. I feel as though the stigma of a young male probably just trying to get steroids is ****ing me over which is upsetting


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

Specialty clinic- Clinic specializing in HRT, Hormone replacement therapy. They are effective but usually on a self pay bases.

If I were you and assuming you have and want to use insurance, look for an other doctor. When you make an appointment for the first time, let them know up front what your concerns are and see if that is something they are comfortable dealing with.
Tell them all your symptoms and history and let them know up front your current doc isn't familiar with a treatment protocol.
The fact a endocrinologist never heard of someone being prescribed an AI for gyno is shocking to me.
DISCLAIMER: When you speak with the DO NOT say, I wanna see about getting my test dosage increased. Let them tell you how they want to treat the gyno and symptoms, then evaluate the outcome. It takes time, I've been on TRT around 8 months and just now have we dialed in my symptoms and dosage where we (pcp & me) are comfortable with the treatment.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 21, 2015)

MARTRT said:


> I did do that and I offered to send her studies I found, but she gave me a bullshit answer of there are not enough studies to make it amount to a significance and no one she has met in her practice has used AI as a prescription before?
> 
> Both doctors just did by feel. I am about 10-12% bodyfat and my nipples are very puffy.
> I asked for a mammogram to monitor it (see if it gets any worse) and they told me no.
> ...



There are at least 10-20studies done on the topic so yes, there is quite a level of significance. If your E2 is in range though an AI won't be of much help to you. Going by feel is not the most accurate method. Gyno does have a different density than adipose tissue but it still can fool professionals. Your best bet to treat it, of it is in fact gyno, is either a SERM like Nolvadex or raloxifene or surgery. 

Her duty as your doctor is to treat you. If she doesn't want to she shouldn't have you as a patient period. You are her patient though so her responsibility is to you.  Make her aware of that. She never heard of a 22yo on TRT? Has she ever heard of a 22yo who had testicular cancer and only has one testicle now? I mean that's not common either but it happens obviously as it did in your case. It's time to find a new doctor if this one won't treat your symptoms. It can get frustrating but it's either that or dealing with your current one n


----------



## MARTRT (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks that's some good advice. Ben through 2 doctors now who both really have no idea how to treat me I guess, I've been trying to get the right dosage now over over a year and a half. I will be making a lot of phone calls I guess again, thank you though


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 21, 2015)

MARTRT said:


> Thanks that's some good advice. Ben through 2 doctors now who both really have no idea how to treat me I guess, I've been trying to get the right dosage now over over a year and a half. I will be making a lot of phone calls I guess again, thank you though



When you find the right doctor all those phone calls will be worth it in spades. You'll have someone who will listen to you rather than talking to you. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 22, 2015)

Maybe i missed something but Why cant you just trt yourself?


----------



## nightster (Oct 22, 2015)

The Dr's work for you when you are there. It seems many Dr's forget that. If they don't understand that you need to find a new one again. It sucks, but some have an ego complex, and think commoners are just idiots.  Good luck!


----------



## bigdog (Oct 22, 2015)

I went through 3 endocrinologists trying to get treated for my low test because I have insurance and wanted to use that. what I have found is it cheaper and far mor effective in the long run to pay out of pocket and use a specialty clinic for it. I had almost given up dealing with fighting doctors and the insurance. dr wanted me to use androgel which was not working, insurance only covered part of the bloodwork ordered from the 3 different endo dr's. all the red tape and costs I had I decided to try a specialty clinic. no problems whatsoever and they monitor bloodwork and alter meds accordingly!


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2015)

My friend, glad you got the cancer issue taken care of; that "C" word is scary shit.
I do think you need another Doctor. I'll be the male chauvinist here and tell you to find a male Doctor.

Oh, pay attention to what Cobra said; think about it.


----------



## Dex (Oct 22, 2015)

snake said:


> My friend, glad you got the cancer issue taken care of; that "C" word is scary shit.
> I do think you need another Doctor. I'll be the male chauvinist here and tell you to find a male Doctor.
> 
> Oh, pay attention to what Cobra said; think about it.



Yes, I would get another physician and preferably a male since he might be more empathetic to your plight. On another note, I don't know why you would be having gyno at that level. I don't have any symptoms and my E2 popped up over 100. Has any of your friends or girlfriend said anything about gyno? It might be in your head.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 22, 2015)

snake said:


> My friend, glad you got the cancer issue taken care of; that "C" word is scary shit.
> I do think you need another Doctor. I'll be the male chauvinist here and tell you to find a male Doctor.
> 
> Oh, pay attention to what Cobra said; think about it.


I see what you did here...


----------



## Primetime (Oct 29, 2015)

Try and find a naturopathic doctor in your area that might be able to help. I was in the same situation and every endocrinologist I went to was very conservative in what advise they would offer and what they SHOULD prescribe. I think it has a lot to do with not getting out of their comfort zone and avoiding trouble if a patient were to have bad sides on prescriptions they are not too knowledgable about and/or have seen studies on. They're not really to blame but I guarantee you will pick up a lot more knowledge reading through forums like this than they could ever give. Best of luck my friend.


----------

